
Time to Rethink Mandatory Password Changes - salmonet
https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/blogs/techftc/2016/03/time-rethink-mandatory-password-changes
======
pbnjay
My employer requires password changes every 3 months... It's ludicrous.

